# wobbly 55 gallon aquarium stand



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

So my wooden 55 gallon stand has some serious wobble to it from left to right and it actually looks like it sits at a slant. Basically if I push it from right to left it will read more or less level and if I let go it will sag back to the right making it unlevel. I do not wish to make a new stand or spend time repairing my current stand as I got it cheap and it seems poorly made anyhow.

I bought a metal stand from craigslist and either I put it together wrong or this stand is even worse. It wobbles without any weight on it. I put my speakers on it that weigh a good 100 pounds or so and I'm not even confident that it will hold that up.

here is the stand


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

Here is how the legs attach to the top


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

and how they attach to the bottom


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

here is a crappy pic of the middle


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr

The legs seem way too small and where the legs attach to the bottom of the stand pops out if I move the stand in any way by putting weight on it. Has anyone seen a stand like this before?

would this stand be better? 
http://www.petco.com/product/119923/Pet ... 7Aod1X4AKw

The aquarium sits on carpet and may be why the other wood stand is unlevel but the 40G breeder stand I have on my 40G seems a lot studier and sits level as is on the carpet. I do not have time to build a stand as I work full time and am I full time student. I just want to make sure the petco stand will work before I order it. Thanks for any advice, just let me know if you need any additional info. Please HELP!!! lol


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think the metal stand you bought off Craigslist is not made for aquarium use at all, at least judging by the design.

The petco stand would be a better choice as long as it meets the weight requirements for a 55G tank AND that your 55G tank will fit the stand properly. Definitely measure your tank first and compare it to the petco stand.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yea I agree, oh well you live and you learn. Now should I go with wood or metal? More specifically should I go with the Broklyn metal one or this wood one here. http://m.petco.com/product/101396/Aquat ... ption_link

I don't want to spend much more than that but if I need to than I will have to manage it. Any suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Use whichever stand you want, it's really a personal preference. I've never use knock-down style stands for aquariums so I can't advise in that regard. I either purchase pre-made stands or build my own.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

looks way to flimsy to me to be honest. it looks like it was built for a few garden plants to me.
i agree with others, get yourself the real deal and sleep well at night! geez you dont want to wake up to all that water/fish/glass everywhere.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I ended up getting the petco metal stand. I like it, stand sits flush on top, with no gap between the stand and the tank and it sits perfectly level without even having to adjust the feet. My Rena XP4 even fits under it, which I am really happy about. I am going to cover the front and sides soon with either some type of cloth and velcro or get a buddy of mine to make me a wood wrap. I thought all my fish were going to die though in the moving process. Please check my thread in the illness section to let me know what I did wrong.


Untitled by philipgonzales3, on Flickr


----------

